# France, beauty of Midi-Pyrénées (Toulouse region)



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

I start this thread in order to show you the beauty and diversity of Midi-Pyrénées, the largest region of France, *(Midi-Pyrénée is larger than the Netherlands or Denmark, for example) !*











A short introduction about this region from wiki :

"Midi-Pyrénées has no historical or geographical unity. It is one of the regions of France created artificially in the late 20th century to serve as a hinterland and zone of influence for its capital, Toulouse. 
.....
The name chosen for the new region was decided by the French central government without reference to the historical provinces (too many of them inside the region) and based purely on geography: Midi (i.e. "southern regions") - Pyrénées (Pyrénées mountains that are the southern limit of the region)."

*Numbers :*

-Area: 45,348 km² 
-Population: 2,782,000 (01/2007)
-Density: 61 /km²


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Revel*































*St Lizier (UNESCO World Heritage Monuments)*







































*Sorèze*






































pics from tourisme Midi Pyrenees.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Foix*



































































*Montségur*






































pics from tourisme Midi Pyrenees.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Millau (Its viaduct is the tallest vehicular bridge in the world, one of the masts is at 343 metres at its summit: taller than Eiffel Tower)*













































































































pics from tourisme Midi Pyrenees.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Lourdes (Famous for the Marian apparitions reported by Bernadette Soubirous, Lourdes has developed into a major place of pilgrimage. Lourdes became even a first name !)*



































































































pics from tourisme midipyrénées


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Toulouse (UNESCO World Heritage Monuments. The European capital of aeronautics and space. Toulouse is the fourth largest city in France with approx. 900,000 inhabitants)*






















































































































The first Air France A380  (when it left the hangar of Toulouse Airport in may 2008)















































































































































pics from tourism midipyrenees & flickr


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Rocamadour (UNESCO World Heritage Monuments. Famous for its sanctuary of the Blessed Virgin Mary, which for centuries has attracted pilgrims from every country)*

aka the French "Minas Tirith" 


































































































pics from tourisme midipyrenees


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*La Couvertoirade*


























































*Roquefort (home village of the famous blue cheese)*








































*Cordes sur Ciel (In 1993, Cordes was renamed Cordes-sur-Ciel "Cordes in the sky" in order to reflect the town's site on a hill above the clouds that cover the valley below. :cheers*





















































































































Pics from tourisme Midi Pyrénées


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

All those towns, cities are wonderful; amazing architecture style  are your photos? Please post more if them is yours...


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^No they aren't mine :



parcdesprinces said:


> Pics from tourisme Midi Pyrénées


My mistake, I should write : Pics from tourisme-midi-pyrénées web site !

But I can still post beautiful pics of this beautifull region anyway....


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Albi*



















































































pics from flickr & survoldefrance


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Amazing set of pictures. France looks so beautiful! :cheers:
*merci*


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Southern France is gorgeous


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

parcdesprinces said:


> Toulouse is the fourth largest city in France with approx. 900,000 inhabitants in its metro area


Actually 1,102,882 inhabitants as of the 2006 census! Toulouse's population is booming, with nearly 2% population growth every year, which is enormous for Europe, and on par with the fastest growing North American metro areas. The aerospace industry, the southern climate, and the charm of the city explain this huge population growth.

Great pics by the way. The Pic du Midi is still missing though.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

brisavoine said:


> Actually 1,102,882 inhabitants as of the 2006 census!



OK (my mistake) I have confused metro and urban area hno: (sorry I'm tired ) , I'm going to correct it !!

And of course, I'm aware of the great growth of Toulouse 



> Great pics by the way. The Pic du Midi is still missing though.


:lol: I already thought to it !!! And it's not the only great site which is missing !!

............

Update later...........


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

parcdesprinces said:


> And it's not the only great site which is missing !!


Yes, I also want to see José Bové's house.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

................^^ :lol: :lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Moissac (UNESCO World Heritage Monuments)* 






























































































































Pics from tourisme midi Pyrenees


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*St Cirq Lapopie*


























































*Cahors (UNESCO World Heritage Monuments)*





















































































































pics from tourisme midi pyrenees


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Natural sites of Midi-Pyrénées (I):*


*Gavarnie (UNESCO World Heritage Site)*



































































*Le Mas d'Azil*































*Niaux*



























pics from tourisme midi pyrenees.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Natural sites of Midi-Pyrénées are indeed gorgeous, very beautiful :cheers:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Thank you :bowtie: !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome and thank you for all those nice photos...


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Figeac (UNESCO World Heritage Monuments)*






























































































































pics from tourisme midi pyrenees.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Foix*



































































*Montségur*













































pics from tourisme Midi Pyrenees.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Montauban*








































































































































pics from flickr & survoldefrance.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Natural sites of Midi-Pyrénées (II):*


*Pont d'Espagne*













































pics from tourisme midi pyrenees.



*Gaube*

















































*Vignemale*































*St Ferréol*




































pics from tourisme midi pyrenees, flickr & wiki.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Canal du midi & Canal de Garonne* * (UNESCO World Heritage Site, Built between 1666 & 1681 during the reign of Louis XIV)*












































































*Moissac*



































:lol: :nuts:



















*Toulouse*

























































_The purpose of the Canal du Midi was to be a shortcut between the Atlantic and the Mediterranean, avoiding the long sea voyage around hostile Spain, Barbary pirates, and a trip that in the 17th century required a full month of sailing... _wiki.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

pics from tourisme midi pyrenees, flickr & wiki.

*Natural sites of Midi-Pyrénées, III:*


*Pic du Midi, La Mongie & Tourmalet*


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

del


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated photos from Midi-Pyrenees region :cheers:


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow! France is so beautiful!! :drool:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks :bowtie: !

@LS Kim: You know, France is sooooooo much larger than Midi-Pyrénées....:cheers:

This is just an "aperçu" : a thumbnail !!!!! 

Our Nation is waiting for you, if you like/love it !!!!!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

@Christos....Je sais déjà que tu aimes notre pays.. et pour ça : MERCI ! (et je n'ais pas parlé de Monaco...)

-----------------------------------------------------------

*Millau, The movie :*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

parcdesprinces said:


> @Christos....Je sais déjà que tu aimes notre pays.. et pour ça : MERCI ! (et je n'ais pas parlé de Monaco...)


I thank you - merci beaucoup :cheers1:

please more photos


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

A beautiful Video, again :

*Rocamadour, The movie :* 

The French "Minas Tirith" :lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Gavarnie, The movie :*


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Lourdes, The movie :*


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

del


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Also very nice videos too @parcdesprinces


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Great sites of Midi-Pyrénées, the Movie* (English version)*:*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marvelus


----------

